# Optimaler PC-Tisch/Schreibtisch



## Vetro (21. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich wusste nicht wo ich diesen Thread hätte aufmachen sollen und die Suche hat nichts brauchbares ergeben.

Was für einen Schreibtisch/PC-Tisch habt ihr denn so bzw. würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich suche eigentlich einen schlichteren Tisch mit einer Platte, 4 Beinen und eventuell zwei/drei Schubladen integriert.  (Nicht so ein PC-Kombi-Tisch-Hässlon)
Mein aktueller Tisch ist mit 75 cm einfach zu hoch und ich suche eher was Richtung 65-70 cm Höhe. Kann ruhig 140 cm lang sein und Tiefe weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht. Ich plane aber einen 27/28 Zoll Monitor (UHD) irgendwann anzuschaffen und würde nicht gerne direkt mit der Nase davorkleben 

Danke schon Mal für eure Empfehlungen bzw. eure Tische.

Gruß,
Vetro


----------



## tdi-fan (21. August 2015)

Meiner ist 160cm breit und 80cm tief, schwere Platte und vier richtig dicke höhenverstellbare Tischbeine, wie ich es wollte.

Durch die 80er Tiefe habe ich schön Platz zum Monitor und muss nicht zu nah dran sitzen, außerdem Beinfreiheit.

Da er hellgrau ist, habe ich ihn foliert inkl. der Beine. Unsichtbares Kabelmanagment/ -kanäle hat er übrigens auch,
dann flattert hinten nix rum.

Hab ich aus ner Büroauflösung für ca 80 Euro oder so, war ein Glückstreffer


----------



## Icedaft (21. August 2015)

Bei der Monitorgröße würde ich mind. 100-120cm Tiefe nehmen, breite je nach Platzbedarf 160-180cm.


----------



## Vetro (22. August 2015)

Danke schon Mal.

Gibt es irgendwo einen guten Händler? Gern auch online


----------



## tdi-fan (22. August 2015)

Mein Tipp, stell dir einen bei IKEA zusammen, Tischplatte und Beine in der richtigen Größe und Farbe aussuchen und gut ist.




Vetro schrieb:


> Danke schon Mal.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo einen guten Händler? Gern auch online


----------

